# new genie/geniego install questions



## dseang21 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello all. Well I am now the proud owner of a new HR44. We took the leap into the hi-def world recently and decided to replace or SD R22 DVR with a new genie and a client. Since I had the R22, I had it networked for on-demand and direct2pc, so I wanted to try out the GenieGo, mainly for streaming to mobile devices at home. So, I ordered that when I ordered the upgrades, as well as whole home. Unfortunately, I wasn't available to be home for the install, but my wife is off this week, so she stayed home with the installer. I was working in a fringe area for cell service today, and at one point I get a voicemail from my wife asking if I wanted this Nomad thingy. She said the installer said it was a new thing that he hasn't had to install yet, but it's so you can watch your DVR while on airplanes and from hotels. Since we don't travel much, she said she didn't think we wanted it. I immediately called her back and said yes we wanted it...It wouldn't have been on the work order, if that were not the case. She said he was finished, but was still parked out front, so she would tell him. Well, she called back and said that he had already closed out the ticket, so he couldn't install it, but we could call directv and they would ship one out and we could install it ourselves. When I had a few minutes, I called customer service and explained everything to them, and was told that they would have to contact the installer and I would get a call back. The installers called tonight and we had to schedule a return visit. So here's my question...Do they really need to come back out to install it? Or could I install it myself? Based on my research, it seems pretty straight forward. I'm also wondering if everything was installed to allow the GenieGo to work(minus the GenieGo of course). It appears as if he replaced the LNB with a swim one, a 4 port swim splitter, a power inserter, the HR44, a C41, and a deca device. The main thing I'm not sure about is the absence of the Cinema Connection Kit. Thanks in advance for your help.
Sean


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The HR44 has built in wifi so it maybe connected wirelessly to the Internet. The GenieGo can be self installed if you want to install it yourself as it only needs to be connected to your router


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Does the genie go actually require the true genie dvr ?

Or will it work with my hr24 HD-DVR?


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Does the genie go actually require the true genie dvr ?

Or will it work with my hr24 HD-DVR?


Yes


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

jagrim said:


> Yes


Yes to needing a genie?

Or yes to working with my hr24?


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Works with any HdDVR model


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

jagrim said:


> Works with any HdDVR model


Thanks


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

When I check the DirecTV website, it says the GenieGo requires the Genie...your reply makes me think the website is wrong...



jagrim said:


> Works with any HdDVR model


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

mobandit said:


> When I check the DirecTV website, it says the GenieGo requires the Genie...your reply makes me think the website is wrong...


Where on the website? You definitely do not need the Genie......people have been using Nomad (the old name for GenieGo) long before the HR34 was released.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I used GenieGo/Nomad with only HR20, HR21, and an HR24 initially.
Rest assured you don't need a Genie.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

mobandit said:


> When I check the DirecTV website, it says the GenieGo requires the Genie...your reply makes me think the website is wrong...


Here it what it says:


> GenieGO™ works with your Genie or HD DVR to let you sync your recorded shows


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The statement is true, but not inclusive. In other words, the statement doesn't talk about other DVRs specifically, but the "or" covers the others.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mobandit said:


> Thanks, guys!


So what was the outcome?


----------

